# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Kabobs

## DinAZ

This has been my favorite chicken recipe lately. It takes a bit of time to prepare because you have to marinade it overnight but I think it is worth it. I took it from Jennifer Segals website.

*Ingredients:* 
-2.5 to 3lbs of boneless skinless chicken thighs. Trim fat. Cut into ~1.5 inch pieces for skewer.
-1 cup plain whole-milk Greek yogurt (if cutting you could use fat free or 2% Fage instead of full fat)
-2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
-1/2 teaspoon cumin
-1/8 teaspoon cinnamon
-1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (reduce for less heat)
-Zest from 1 lemon (ground lemon rind)
-2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
-1 & 3/4 teaspoon salt
-1/2 teaspoon fresh black pepper
-5 minced garlic cloves
-1 large red onion. Can also add bell pepper if you want.
-vegetable oil for pregreasing grill (any oil can work)

*Directions*
1. Get a mixing bowl. Mix yogurt, all spices, lemon juice & zest, & garlic & olive oil. This should be everything but the meat & veggies.
2. Put chopped chicken into marinade & mix. Let sit there for about 1 day give or take.
3. chop red onions for skewer, and bell peppers if desired.
4. put chicken and vegetables on skewers. You need at least 6 skewers for this amount.
5. Preheat grill & brush vegetable oil on grill with paper towel or rag. This helps keep yogurt from making kabobs stick.
6. Cook until done. Recipe says 13-15 mins but I have had it take 10 mins longer depending on high/low heat.

You could use chicken breast if you have to but they dry out much more so I greatly prefer thighs for this.

*Estimated Macros Per serving (6 servings)*
Calories:350
Fat:15g
Saturated fat:3g
Carbohydrates:6g
Sugar:3g
Fiber:1g
Protein:41g
Sodium:871mg
Cholesterol:186mg

----------


## Cylon357

Just seeing this for the first time. I like it.

I have had better luck skewering everything separately. Like all the onions together, the chicken on skewers by itself, etc. Let's me control the cooking times of each ingredient better. But it doesn't have the same appearance as a mixed kabob.

----------

